# Tmac is gone



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

from the recent quotes..he sounds like he is out...

Neither McGrady's camp nor the Magic are divulging which way T-Mac is leaning. 

McGrady has said he is "90 percent certain" of his decision. Weisbrod said Friday that he had a "sense" of what the outcome will be but said, "I'm not going to speak to it, and I just really can't compromise the integrity of what I have going on with Arn. 

"I have a sense that I know which way the situation is going to end up. I'm not going to say it's a result of him leaning one way or another. I'm not sitting around asking for an answer every day. That's just not the way we do things." 

But DeVos' arrival appears as a last-ditch attempt to head off a McGrady exit, a plea to assure T-Mac that the club will take necessary steps to improve quickly.

CAMP NOTES: The Magic, according to league scources, will not protect DeShawn Stevenson, Reece Gaines, Zaza Pachulia and Britton Johnsen in the expansion draft. Stevenson, a restricted free agent who was acquired in a midseason trade for Gordan Giricek, was a surprise choice. The expansion Charlotte Bobcats can take up to one player from each team. . . . Duke guard Chris Duhon, who is on the Magic's second-round radar, also is scheduled to work out June 18 in Orlando.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> from the recent quotes..he sounds like he is out...
> 
> Neither McGrady's camp nor the Magic are divulging which way T-Mac is leaning.
> ...


Nah. There is nothing even new there. The bolded paragraph is complete speculation by the writer. And they say in there the original reason DeVos was coming to town was to be there for the workouts of Okafor and Howard.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Yeah...i wont be able to believe if tmac leaves..it'll be like.. that sucks..managemnt finds another way to screw up.

I dont understand why weisbrod just doesnt do this:

Draft #1 Okafor/Howard

Change up the team completely except for our good players of course..

sign someone good w/ MLE/VLE

Trade juwan howard or gooden for someone else b/c we are gonna be stacked at PF position.


and then NOT trade tmac until trade deadline...if tmac likes the improved team..then he'll most likely stay.. if tmac doesnt liek it...just trade him..


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I agree that it's sounding as if the news isn't good, and that Tracy will be leaving in the near future for a contender. Management and DeVos stated that they'll know before the 24th so that they can draft according to their future plans according to the Sentinal.

I disagree that we should wait and trade Tracy on the trade-deadline because then we will not receive as much for him because teams will know we are pushed into a corner to trade him before he leaves for nothing. It makes more sense to trade him this summer and start rebuilding where we can get more for him and he can agree to extend his contract with another team, which raises his value.

Three deals which the Magic should look into are:
San Antonio - Tony Parker and Emanuel Ginobili
Phoenix - Johnson, Marion, #7
and:
#1, Howard and someone for #4 and best available player from Charlotte


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Where did you get this article from, courtside? Please tell me it wasn't written by John Denton.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I hear the moving vans revving up if T-Mac is traded. Hopefully they can get something good for him.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> 
> I disagree that we should wait and trade Tracy on the trade-deadline because then we will not receive as much for him because teams will know we are pushed into a corner to trade him before he leaves for nothing. It makes more sense to trade him this summer and start rebuilding where we can get more for him and he can agree to extend his contract with another team, which raises his value.
> 
> ...


actualy..i'd rather just let him opt out of his contract and free our capspace... maybe he might resign at the end of the year w/ future free agents or what not..

and phx isnt gonna do jonsonmarion#7 for tmac trade..they laughed at the deal..


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Brian Schmitz of Orlando Sentinel.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...c12061204jun12,1,1664982.story?coll=orl-magic


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> actualy..i'd rather just let him opt out of his contract and free our capspace... maybe he might resign at the end of the year w/ future free agents or what not..
> ...


You'd rather have meaningless cap space than McGrady?

As long as Grant Hill is on the books, the Magic are only working, captually speaking, under what the Charlotte Bobcats will have this year. Hill is basically a $14 million penalty.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> You'd rather have meaningless cap space than McGrady?
> ...


yeah i would rather have capspace than a dumb trade...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

So the Magic want to keep Hunter and ditch Stevenson? Why oh why?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> So the Magic want to keep Hunter and ditch Stevenson? Why oh why?


I think Hunter is a free agent.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Hunter is a free agent.


isnt deshawn too...which means that they are basically leaving him unprotected so they can protect someone who is NOT a FA?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Hunter is a free agent.


Hunter is a RFA as well. The Magic have said though that they weren't going to try and sign him back.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

lol..i think brian schmitz from orladno sentinel wrote an article and it said that if teams are looking into signing Hunter..to test him for ADD..thats kinda mean and disrespectful..but that was interesting..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Just an FYI, John Denton says Orlando would have 14.6 million in capspace if Tmac walked after next season.

So I agree, i'd rather have the capspace and flexibility from him leaving than forcing a trade for players Orlando doesnt really want.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Just an FYI, John Denton says Orlando would have 14.6 million in capspace if Tmac walked after next season.
> 
> So I agree, i'd rather have the capspace and flexibility from him leaving than forcing a trade for players Orlando doesnt really want.


I agree, I've seen trade proposals that have us giving up T-Mac for bad, longterm contracts. Why take bad contracts when we could get the cap room to spend that same money wisely?


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Yeah, cap space would be nice, but I wouldn't pass up a trade if we could get a top-10 or 15 player in return such as the Marion/J. Johnson deal that has been thrown around. Does anyone have a list of potential free agents next year? It'd be interesting to see the different options in the free agent market if we did indeed go for the cap space.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Just an FYI, John Denton says Orlando would have 14.6 million in capspace if Tmac walked after next season.
> 
> So I agree, i'd rather have the capspace and flexibility from him leaving than forcing a trade for players Orlando doesnt really want.


Yeah, capspace would be great but who would want to come to a Orlando team with absolutely no other options? And the reason why the team is looking to trade McGrady is in order to make sure a "Shaq" situation doesn't happen again.
Plus, draft picks would be just as handy, if not more useful, if used right and in the lottery.
Capspace doesn't always result in a great team - look at the Clippers, Chicago, the Hawks, and Utah. All teams with quite a bit of capspace in the last few years. Nothing says that the next time we have capspace the weather and hometown will affect players decisions (like it did with Hill and McGrady).
Anyways, anybody know when Duncan is a FA again...we can start hoping again!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Yeah, cap space would be nice, but I wouldn't pass up a trade if we could get a top-10 or 15 player in return such as the Marion/J. Johnson deal that has been thrown around. Does anyone have a list of potential free agents next year? It'd be interesting to see the different options in the free agent market if we did indeed go for the cap space.


I don't have a list, but I know some of the big names that will be available include Ray Allen, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Shaquille O'Neal(player option), Kenyon Martin(if he doesn't opt out this offseason), Theo Ratliff, Michael Redd(player option), Bobby Jackson and Darrell Armstrong among others. Those are just some main ones I can think of off the top of my head, but as you can see, some big names available.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

I doubt duncan is going to leave san antonio..he probably is going to stay there for the rest of his career... he already won 2 rings is it..or just 1..i forget..anyways..S.A. is his home now.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> I doubt duncan is going to leave san antonio..he probably is going to stay there for the rest of his career... he already won 2 rings is it..or just 1..i forget..anyways..S.A. is his home now.


Courtside, it was a joke. :grinning:.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> 
> Courtside, it was a joke. :grinning:.


lol..sorry.. i dont know what to take seriously these days with crazy posters in these forums.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

trust me he said he was 90% sure BEFORE we do the off-season changes. We've got to keep t-mac with the magic or at least keep him in the east (west getting a bit tad to powerful since the post-MJ era)


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>darkballa</b>!
> trust me he said he was 90% sure BEFORE we do the off-season changes. We've got to keep t-mac with the magic or at least keep him in the east (west getting a bit tad to powerful since the post-MJ era)


I think we need to absolutely keep Tmac is possible. I still believe you just dont trade a guy at the level he is at.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Youre right that keep hium in the east thing is just a little bit of my personal opinion but we need to keep t-mac. Teams have to hav players who can lead the team on my personal opinion Juwanna Howard aint gonna make that happen because everyone in the locker room hates him (cough) im not expecting any of the players to become an all-star and okafor isnt a rookie with Melo's or Bron's magnitiude.


----------

